# Thermo smoke or fireboard



## basing110

I have a gmg davy crocket right now and hopefully will add a fullsize pellet grill in the next year or so. I just seem to be having problems with the gmg calibration with meat probe and grill temp. 

I think part of that problem is not having very accurate thermometer to compare and test with. I have been using 2 cheap oven thermometers.one on each side of the grill to make sure grate temp stays even. I also have. Javelin instant read.

I smoked some tri tip the other day and the meat probe was reading 10ish deg off from the instant read which said it was at 140 .i let the meat rest covered with a corner lifted up to vent for 10 min then when i cut into the meat it was medium rare leaning towards the rare side in the thicker part of the meat.

I am just getting frustrated since this is not the first time its happened.

I am debating on the thermoworks smoke or the fireboard.

with fireboard I like that i can monitor it  while running to the store etc if on wifi.and adding alot more probes in future for smoking several different things at once. Not sure what yet but the possibility is there. The price is up there

The smoke cant monitor on phone at the moment and will the wifi add on cost money or just be a download? The cost is way more attractive and really is all i need one grill temp and one probe?


----------



## weev

I have no experience with the fireboard but I do love the smoke unit. I use mine every weekend and I have had no problems  in the 6 months I have had it


----------



## SmokinAl

I have both the Fireboard & the Smoke.

If I'm using my stick burner I usually just use the smoke, because I have to be around the smoker to feed it anyway.

But if I use my WSM/Guru I always use the Fireboard. I can be gone all day & if the pit temp or the meat temp goes out of range I get a message on my phone alerting me. Both units are very well built & dependable.

You have to decide if the added features of the Fireboard are worth the extra expense. 

If I had to choose between the two I would go with the Fireboard, just because it can monitor 6 things at once.

You would need 3 Smokes to do that.

Al


----------



## basing110

Now i just need to decide on going all out with the master kit or the basic... Master saves the cost of 1 probe.. But i need the board by thursday so i can test it before using it on 16lbs of pork butt friday evening.. So cost of two day air eats up the savings..but if i was to buy the other probes later on i save on the shipping.. Lol


----------



## basing110

Master kit ordered 2 day air. Hope i get it for Thursday so i can play with it before smoking Friday


----------



## basing110

Got the fireboard and tested all the probes in a roaring boiling water... All were 208.6 to 210. Im in san diego so within couple hundred ft of elevation. Within a couple degrees from 212... Wondering if a slow boil would yield closer to the 212 where there is not as many bubbles


----------



## bmudd14474

You will love that unit.


----------

